# NORH speakers



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone heard these ?

Welcome to nOrh's Website

nOrh is a high-end audio manufacturer producing some of the world's best audio products. nOrh combines state-of-the-art technology with traditional folk art to produce beautiful, hand-carved speakers made out of materials like marble, ceramic and wood. nOrh employs innovative and original designs to create matching audiophile-grade components offering uncomparable performance and value. 

http://www.norh.com/index.html

What makes nOrh unique is not that we have access to inexpensive labor. There are many places in the world where labor is inexpensive. The difference is that here in Thailand we have access to craftsmanship that has disappeared many other places in the world. These craftsmen would rather work their crafts than any other career. They are artists. Our goal is to provide these artists a chance to earn a decent living doing what they love best. We want to create a revenue stream that allows these crafts to be passed on to more and more people.

I hope that in some way, nOrh Loudspeaker has introduced many of you to Thailand (many of you know Thailand very well) and that you better appreciate what Thailand is offering in terms of quality and craftsmanship


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

What they are selling you that is unique is the enclosure.
I like the concept of the midrnage enclosure and rear port
to 'funnel' standing waves, but you still need sound conditioning 'stuff' on the inside regardless of the shape
of the enclosure.

I think their port is too small to tackle the standing wave
issue, it's really there just for tuning. This idea has been
done before by other manufacturers.

I did something similar with my cheap line array, a square chamber with sound conditioning and a large 6" port for
the standing wave issue + tuning. These are esoteric ideas.

The drivers they use are good and off the shelf variety.

http://www.norh.com/about/factory/wood.html

http://www.norh.com/about/factory/marble.html


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I heard them several years ago (9.0s if I recall).

Although not full range, they did sound pretty damned good. Probably their best trick was disappearing into the sound stage, which was "much" bigger (taller, wider, deeper) than you would expect from their size. They were also pretty coherent.

At that time they were some the better bookshelf class speakers that I had heard. I had also just listened to the Anthony Gallo Ref 2 and the Dynaudio Conf. 3. The dyn's properly set up with their matching stands and a fully decked out Sim Audio front end smoked the gallos and Norhs imho. This said, they were easily twice as much $$. 

If I were to buy today, i would still consider the Conf 3 over many other speakers I've heard including the newer dyn conf series (they were that good). Or perhaps the Mark and Daniels bookshelves which are using a custom AMT (Heil based Air Motion) tweeter, and synthetic marble material not unlike the Norh.

-7


----------



## kaineilsen (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a pair of the nOrh 4.0's in ceramic. They sound pretty darn good for the price.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmmm  

Quote:
About ten years ago, I stumbled upon the inverted horn design. We verified the design by buying used loudspeakers and blind testing between the conventional box speaker design and then with the same components in our inverted horns. The result in all cases was that every listener found the inverted horn design sounded better than the conventional box. 

For years, I had known that conventional loudspeakers had many weaknesses. While manufacturing and shipping box speakers is the most inexpensive, it is also plagued with many design problems. The major problem is that sound produced by the woofer bounces back and fights the woofer's movement. Most loudspeakers require some sort of damping material to reduce the energy inside the loudspeaker. Another issue is that conventional loudspeaker is structurally weak and that the boxes tend to generate their own sound.

Over the years, nOrh has experimented with a variety of materials. We have used ceramics, wood, marble, composites in our search for the best way to manufacture a loudspeaker. Our most popular loudspeakers have been our wood drums.

Rather than use plastic fake wood grain over pressed wood, our loudspeakers are made the same way that fine musical instruments are made, from real wood. We use hand turned monkey pod that is kiln dried in an oven for over two weeks. Each loudspeaker is hand finished. The look is beautiful and the sound is glorious.
end quote:

Seems there is something to this...Norway [ n0rh ],Vifa drivers !


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The Answer 
I have been experimenting with full range drivers for most of the time we have had nOrh. Our nOrh 3.0 is an amazing product which demonstrates what is possible from a full range driver. The drivers we use are inexpensive TB drivers. These drivers cost us $10.00 each. While this might not sound expensive, most drivers used in modern audio systems cost about $2.00. The nOrh 3.0s sound great but there are limitations. The first limitation is that the nOrh 3.0s won't handle a lot of power. The second is that the -3dB point is 80Hz. None-the-less, a pair of nOrh 3.0s provides astonishing performance for the money and combined with an SE 9 or SE 6 amplifier, the sound will be glorious.

For the past several months, we have been negotiating with a US company, DC Audio Gold.

DC Audio Gold has created an amazing line of waterproof and UV proof full range loudspeakers that make it possible for us to creates more sound from smaller cabinets than we have ever been able to do before. For the first time, we are now able to generate full range sound from a single full range driver. Most of the DC Audio Gold loudspeakers are very efficient so high powered amplifiers are not required.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------

